# Omers AVC's quetion



## tri-guy (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello all, does anyone have any experience with Omers AVC's? They returned 10.04% in 2014 so im thinking of joining. I'm thinking of moving some RRSP's into a account and adding contributions this year. does anyone know if they are tax deductible like rrsp contributions?
thanks in advance
drew


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

It seems there is not a lot of experience with them.

The "move some RRSPs" suggested that fresh contributions would be tax deductible. 

Googling "OMERS AVC" then clicking through the "contributions" section yielded:


> Automatic contributions are available only to active members. They're easy to set up, and:
> 
> Are automatically withdrawn via pre-authorized debit or payroll deduction if your employer offers the AVC payroll deduction option.*
> Are subject to minimum and maximum contribution limits established by OMERS
> *Are tax-deductible in the year they are made.*


http://www.omers.com/pension/how-do-i-contribute.aspx


You might want to call to confirm the how/when of the process before signing on the dotted line, though.


Cheers


----------



## Tea Lady (Sep 23, 2017)

*OMERS AVC*

I have approx 250K in cash in an RRSP account with TD only making 0.75% in interest.

I am thinking of contributing maybe 100K to the AVC fund. I am a retiree and eligible to contribute.

The fund invests in Infrastructure, bridges and such across the States and Canada.

*With all the destruction from Irma and the like, is it a good idea to invest in this fund right now?*

I believe the management fees are low 0.65%

They do not offer to pay the Bank fees to TF my RRSP over to them like other banks do.

Any ideas and suggestions welcome.


----------

